# totem can't play high resulotion movie at JNR3210 router



## xwwu (Dec 22, 2012)

Dear Friend:

*T*otem on my Freebsd FreeBSD laptop can't play any kind of high resolution movie saved on USB disk attached to *N*etgear JNR3210 router. *B*ut it can play the movie saved on local hard disk, it can play other kinds of movies on the router, and a Linux Ubuntu system installed on same laptop can play high resolution movie*s*. *B*ut Linux Lentoo can't either.

Need your help. Thanks in advance!


----------

